# Kanye West vidja game "Only One" trailer!



## Furious George (Feb 11, 2016)

So who wants to help Kanye's dead mother fly into the gates of heaven? 

Cuz that's not uncomfortable!





			
				sauce said:
			
		

> Recording star and music awards ombudsperson Kanye West has a new endeavor: Video games. He revealed to a radio station on Friday that he's building a game as a tribute to his mother, who died in 2007.
> 
> The game will be based on West's single "Only One," (released at the end of 2014) which imagines a conversation between his daughter and his mother, Donda West, who died of complications attributed to a plastic surgery operation. West says this game has been in development for six months.
> 
> "The idea is, it's my mother going through the gates of heaven and you have to bring her to the highest gates of heaven by holding her to the light," he told WWPR-FM of New York. "We've been working on it for like six months."



*Trailer starts at 2:05, after West's rambling bullshit*

[YOUTUBE]qKFNbq1Iiik[/YOUTUBE]

So visually it's kinda nice.... Doesn't make it any less bat shit and creepy, of course.


----------



## Monna (Feb 11, 2016)

What drugs does kanye do?


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2016)

that shit looks like a heavy drugged out trip

yeez love his momma too much

now it's getting real creepy


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 13, 2016)

Well... I've seen stranger video games, I guess.


----------



## kluang (Feb 26, 2016)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Well... I've seen stranger video games, I guess.



If Kanye focus, he can be weirder than anything the Japanese can conjure up


----------



## Mider T (Feb 26, 2016)

The World said:


> that shit looks like a heavy drugged out trip
> 
> yeez love his momma too much
> 
> now it's getting real creepy



You don't love your momma?

WARUDO the heartless


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 26, 2016)

Where can I pre-order the game? Is it going to be available on Steam? Will it offer Trading Cards?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 1, 2016)

>holding her to the light

I ain't holding anyone's mother. In heaven or anywhere else. Shit's too weird. Pass. It's way too explicit.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 1, 2016)

What the fuck


----------



## scerpers (Mar 1, 2016)

it's great on one hand that ye is trying to do other things, i guess, but it's annoying that the same swagger of what he can do with music to be like "i'm making a video game, why doesn't everyone think it's amazing? why aren't you giving me a billion dollars". stick with music and not $500 skinny jeans or momma worship.


----------



## delasst (Mar 12, 2016)

This is a very beautiful thing


----------



## Linkmyboy72 (Jan 2, 2017)

delasst said:


> This is a very beautiful thing


Top Kek!


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 2, 2017)

Kanye... stick to singing mate...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 2, 2017)

I'll buy it if he becomes president in the end .....


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 2, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'll buy it if he becomes president in the end .....


imma buy you a donda west shirt if Yeezy wins 2020.


----------

